# Need a Free Movie to watch tonight?



## cyberjock (Nov 27, 2016)

I know some of you might be looking for a flick to watch. If this appeals to you, there's a subreddit where users post Full movies, they either find, or upload themselves; that you can watch for free on youtube. There's classics, and contemporary films of all sorts. There's a lot of gems on there also "The Bed that Eats," John Carpenter films, "Time Rider" "Dark City"

Forewarning some of the videos have been deleted, or have been edited to dodge copyright laws

here's the Link

Enjoy


----------



## Brother X (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah, that's a cool subreddit. Also, check out Kodi (both desktop and mobile apps) that allows you to stream most all live TV, movies and TV shows known to mankind. 


https://www.tvaddons.ag/install-kodi/
http://www.wirelesshack.org/a-guide-to-kodi-and-watching-free-movies-and-tv-shows.html
https://seo-michael.co.uk/top-10-add-ons/


----------



## bystander (Nov 27, 2016)

XBMC...Kodi is that shitttt


----------



## travmhid (Nov 27, 2016)

Alternatively you can torrent or stream TV shows the night they air and movies as they're pirated:

https://thepiratebay.org/
http://www.primewire.ag/
http://www.primewire.ag/?tv

Just gotta deal with some pop-ups. Right now I have a ton of stuff downloaded so I always have something to do when I'm stuck in a spot without wi-fi.... Better Call Saul, Gotham, SHIELD, Fargo, Homeland, etc. Just this week I snagged the last few eps of Westworld I still haven't watched yet, the 'Fantastic Beasts' movie, and yesterday I downloaded 'The Man Who Knew Infinity'. I also have the entire Hardcore History podcast collection, as well as about 60gb of other podcast episodes. 'cause why not.

Get a decent-sized microSD card for your phone and you can hold a ton of shit. I use Flud and uTorrent apps for torrents on my android.


----------

